# BEST SONGS TO TUNE SYSTEM WITH??/



## LILISAAC (May 24, 2015)

wHAT WOULD BE THE BEST SONGS TO TUNE MY SYSTEM WITH?


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

not sure if there is such a thing. I use a variety of songs to help even things out, but use tones and measurement to get 80 percent of the way there.

It also depends on what kind of music you like. Its also important to have a quality file, not a low bitrate mp3.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pink noise


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

I've heard a lot of guys in live sound use this as a test song. I feel like it's hard to list songs, especially if you've never heard them. Like, you'd want to know the song well enough where you know EXACTLY how it should sound on any given system.

Donald Fagen - I.G.Y.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I tune with sine sweeps in REW. Impulse Response.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> pink noise


Hands down my favorite artist for tuning my system. :thumbsup:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kriszilla said:


> Hands down my favorite artist for tuning my system. :thumbsup:


her voice is sooooo smooth :laugh:


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

pink noise files especially band limited ones are great for imaging cues and getting center right, not so great for overall system sound shaping.

I use tracks I like, as well as tracks I've heard on my good monitors at home. heres a few

five blind boys of Alabama - jesus gonna be here
tool - the pot
nickel creek - destination
rage against the machine - take the power back
sarah k - if I could sing your blues

etc etc


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

LILISAAC said:


> wHAT WOULD BE THE BEST SONGS TO TUNE MY SYSTEM WITH?


Sine waves and pink noise, they're both Grammy winning artists..

Here is some of the best music to EVALUATE your system with..
Speaker Evaluation Tracks | Society of Sound


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I find myself drawn to good female vocals for evaluation. Here's a favorite. Good centered up vocals, tough to reproduce standup bass. Good drums for imaging check. Good piano for tonality. 










Here's a good one for judging dynamics and sheer ability throughout the system. Big huge full complex mix. It's a good test for subs on up, again with some great female vocals. 










I'm also a huge Allison Krauss fan for many of the same reasons. 

I will say also after the NCSQ meet I'm a big fan of Japanese drums. Good judge of imagining, stage, dynamics. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

